# Granito, màrmol o bronce... la Obra de Miguel Baca Rossi



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Miguel Baca Rossi *

Los invito a conocer a este genial y reconocido artista plàstico que ha deslumbrado en muchas partes del mundo por sus grandes dotes, unas cuantas fotos de sus esculturas sobre todo en Lima, si las quieren ver mejor pues solo salgan a la calle y seguro se van a topar con "el" en cualquier momento...









La Familia
Parque La Familia
Jesús María - Lima
bronce









Las Cuatro Regiones Naturales del Perú
Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales
San Isidro - Lima
granito

Nace el 30 de octubre de 1917 en Pimentel, Departamento de Lambayeque, Perú. Desde niño su interés por la escultura, sus trabajos sobre la arena y sus caricaturas escolares merecen la atención del Maestro Karl Weiss, director del Colegio Nacional "San José" de Chiclayo, quien con amistad y afecto lo guía en el conocimiento, la disciplina y el trabajo del arte. 
En Lima realiza estudios de anatomía en la Universidad Mayor de San Marcos y los de arte en la Escuela Nacional de Bellas Artes del Perú, en donde por sus méritos, logra graduarse en escultura en sólo tres años.









(Para mi amiga Claudia)
Capitán FAP José A. Quiñones
Héroe de la Aviación Militar
La Molina - Lima
acero inoxidable - 15 mt de alto

En 1953 se casa con doña Carlota Ruiz Altuna, con quien tiene cinco hijos y diez nietos, compañera de toda una vida feliz y plena.









Bernardo O'Higgins
Mariscal del Perú
Av. Javier Prado Este
San Isidro - Lima
bronce









Andrés A. Cáceres
Mariscal del Perú
Palacio de Gobierno - Lima
bronce

Inicia su carrera como educador realizando, en el entonces innovativo material plástico, modelos botánicos, anatómicos (en tamaño natural), de órganos y sistemas del cuerpo humano destinados a la pedagogía. Durante 40 años se dedica a la formación artística en colegios y universidades de Lima, como la Universidad de Ingeniería y la Pontificia Universidad Católica, enseña Anatomía Aplicada y es Jefe de Taller de Escultura en la Escuela Nacional de Bellas Artes en donde, en el 1985, culmina su carrera como Director.









César Vallejo
Poeta Peruano
Plazuela del Teatro Segura
Lima
bronce









Monumento al Vate César Vallejo
Quito - Ecuador
bronce - 2001









César Vallejo
Bronce 70cm -1988

En Lambayeque, su tierra natal, realiza dibujos y murales; un importante mausoleo en mármol; diferentes bustos a héroes de la Independencia; y las imagenes para los frontis de las Catedrales de Chiclayo y Lambayeque, cada una de cuatro metros de alto. Desde entonces cientos de obras testimonian el incansable y vastísimo trabajo realizado: monumentos, grupos alegóricos, bustos-retratos, personajes de folklore, piezas de tauromaquia, figuras femeninas, relieves, obras de tamaño natural, proyectos y maquetas, entre otros. 









Dr. José Luis Bustamante y Rivera
Ex-Presidente del Perú
San Isidro - Lima
bronce y mármol









Busto Inca Garcilaso de la Vega
Lisboa - Portugal
bronce

En el 1997, festejando sus 80 años y homenajeado por su Alma Mater, el Instituto Nacional de Cultura y el Instituto Italiano de Cultura, se realiza en el Museo de la Nación de Lima la más completa exposición retrospectiva de su obra. 









Coronel Pedro Ruiz Gallo
Plaza Crnl. Ruiz Gallo
Lince - Lima
bronce y mármol









Estatua San Martín de Porres
Manila - Filipinas
granito reconstruído









San José
Instituto Geriátrico de la Policía Nacional
Magdalena - Lima
granito









San Juan Bosco
Atrio de la Iglesia María Auxiliadora
Breña - Lima
bronce - 3mt de alto

En todos estos años ha recibido honores y distinciones, reconocimientos diplomáticos e institucionales, diplomas y medallas: el reconocimiento como "Vecino Distinguido" de la Ciudad de Lima Metropolitana; el de "Vecino Ilustre" del Distrito de San Isidro; la condecoración de la Embajada de Italia, del Instituto Nacional de Cultura de Lima y una "Moción de Saludo" del Congreso de la República. 









Santa Rosa de Lima
Cementerio de la Policía Nacional
Chorrillos - Lima
granito - 5 mt de alto 









Dr.Víctor A. Belaúnde
Sabio Peruano
San Isidro - Lima
bronce - 3mt de alto









Líder Víctor Raúl Haya de la Torre
Av. 28 de julio - Lima
bronce

En el 1983, recibe la Condecoración "Palmas Magisteriales del Perú" en el grado de Maestro, y la de "Profesor Emérito" de la Escuela Nacional de Bellas Artes del Perú, reconocimientos de la Nación por su labor a favor de la educación en el país.









Simón Bolívar
El Libertador
Junta del Acuerdo de Cartagena
San Isidro - Lima

En el 1999, la Presidencia de la República del Perú le confiere la Condecoración "Orden al Mérito por Servicios Distinguidos" en el grado de Gran Oficial, reconociéndolo como la máxima personalidad de la escultura peruana.









José Carlos Mariátegui
Amauta Peruano
Av. 28 de Julio - Lima
bronce

A inicios del 2004, la Municipalidad de Lima Metropolitana le rinde homenaje albergando una importante retrospectiva de su obra en la Galería de Arte "Pancho Fierro" y otorgándole la "Medalla de Lima" en reconocimiento a su labor artística. Más de 10,000 personas visitaron y apreciaron la muestra. Asimismo, en el "Día Mundial de la Educación", la Derrama Magisterial, lo inviste con la Medalla de Honor "José Antonio Encinas", por su destacado trabajo profesional en beneficio de la cultura del país.









Don Manuel Gonzáles Prada
Estadista y Escritor Peruano
Magdalena - Lima
bronce y mármol

Participa activamente de la vida cultural del país con exposiciones individuales, colectivas e internacionales; como miembro de jurado en concursos de arte oficiales y privados; recibiendo en su taller grupos de alumnos de colegios o universidades. Entre los escultores figurativo-expresionistas es la personalidad más destacada. Muchas de sus obras se encuentran en colecciones privadas de todo el mundo mientras sus monumentos adornan edificios y plazas en Perú, Argentina, Chile, Ecuador, Uruguay, Colombia, Venezuela, El Salvador, México, Estados Unidos de América, Filipinas, Portugal y Ciudad del Vaticano.

(Fuente: tomado de su pàgina web oficial www.bacarossi.com/ es/Monumentos.html)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

sin lugar a dudas las esculturas le dan un toque muy especial a las areas libres, bonito tu thread !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:eek2: Ah!!! nO! yo tb pensaba hacer este thread!!! jajaja bueeh.. me ganaste esta vez  Lindo thread vane! :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> :eek2: Ah!!! nO! yo tb pensaba hacer este thread!!! jajaja bueeh.. me ganaste esta vez  Lindo thread vane! :cheers:



Ah ya, si claro, como no, te creo jajajajajajajaja


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ah ya, si claro, como no, te creo jajajajajajajaja




jajaja  t dí la oportunidad a ti para q t luscas


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jajajjajaa..... pelea!!!!! y si es en lodo mejor !!!! 

vane!!! felicidades tus threads siempre están muy bien trabajados !!!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> jajaja  t dí la oportunidad a ti para *q t luscas *



Pues lo hice !!!! jajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

che're causa...che're


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó más la de San Mart´n de Porres, muy verídica.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> che're causa...che're


 :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

vane y q paso ya te hiciste completamente peruana?? jajaja
y q paso con Juan Paulo?? .......ustedes eran la dupla inigualable!!!


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

Vane te cuento q como tu ya no estas ni Juan Paulo me tocó la posta de seguir y hice mi primer thread dedicado a -KAPAWI Ecolodge- Ecuador.
espero sigas visitando mis threads conforme las vaya haciendo y date de ves en cuando una vuelta por alla. saludos

KAPAWI Ecolodge
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=359657


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

chuta jon wow.... ese lugar es alucinante yo estuve ahi en unas vacaciones hace un año mas o menos, iba a hacer un thread de eso, de paso en la revista Dinners me llegò un artìculo buenazo sobre ese sitio paradisìaco.

Siempre entro, pero la verdad es que los paraguayos gobiernan ahi jajajajaja.


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Siempre entro, pero la verdad es que los paraguayos gobiernan ahi jajajajaja.


asi es q lastima q no hayan tantos foristas ecuatorianos.. salu


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Vane : excelente thread*

Sinceramente,entre los mejores threads de los últimos tiempos... gracias por hacernos conocer las obra de este genial compatriota escultor.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias Dodi


----------

